# Best training system??



## bayoumato (Mar 9, 2015)

Good day to all. I just planted 8 Blanc Du Bois and 8 Lomanto grape vines. The best I can find as far as training these plants is Geneva Double Curtain for Blanc Du Bois and some type of cane training for Lomanto. Is this the way to go for quality and production for good wines?
I also have around 700 ft of various blackberry cultivars (mostly thornless). 
Thanks for your thoughts!!


----------



## garymc (Mar 9, 2015)

I use GDC for my muscadines. So far (3 years) I like it. I can walk under my vines by just ducking my head. The wires are forehead height. This makes them easy to work on, see up close, and harvest. I don't know if other grapes will work with that much trunk.
Edited to add: Also my foliage is up off the ground away from herbicide sprays and mold and mildew pressure. I don't spray anything but clethodim now that I have planted clover under them. My end posts are H braces, but you probably won't need that.


----------



## salcoco (Mar 9, 2015)

a standard high cordon system should work for both grapes especially if cane training is required.


----------



## bayoumato (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I think theses vines will be vigorous and I wanted to maximize production without diminishing quality.


----------

